
Interview with a Pornhub Web Developer - rmason
https://davidwalsh.name/pornhub-interview
======
RedBeetDeadpool
> The adult industry is very competitive so there were a few questions they
> could not answer. I respect their need to keep their tricks close to the
> vest.

Interesting how much new technologies they mention like webXR, webRTC, webVR.
But at their core they're just using nginx, php, MySQL, redis. I'd bet there
is some room for disruption if someone can really bring newer technologies
into play.

~~~
Nextgrid
First off, your backend language does not dictate what technologies you can
use on the front end.

Second, switching languages/stacks doesn’t magically translate to an
improvement in business. If the stack was holding them back then I’d
understand, but I’m not sure that’s the case.

------
WillDaSilva
I'm curious how often the developers have to implement dark patterns, and
other ethically questionable things. An interview from one of their backend
devs might be somewhat enlightening, but I imagine all the most interesting
bits wouldn't be talked about in an interview. How often do these developers
find themselves at odds with business concerns?

~~~
Nextgrid
Probably no different than similar dark patterns on airline or gambling
websites.

------
jimmyvalmer
> We actually don’t use placeholders ... what matters is the code ... we all
> got used to it pretty quickly

This is what my gynecologist says too.

> I’d say given the size of the product the team size is lean to average.

Given the size of the product, most teams would look diminutive.

